# cat5e or cat6



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

PVC won't do squat for signal quality. But I don't think you'd have a problem anyway. 

It'd be a good idea if you're gonna finish the space and want to replace it later.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

You can run cat6 if you want but you won't notice any difference. Cat6 is also harder to work with.

As nick states, the pvc won't do a thing for signal quality. It is best to try and run all com and data lines separately from ac power lines but it's not the end of the world if they meet up here and there.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

is PVC Conduit some kind of Electrical insulation?, wouldn't this work? I did a data test coming into my house and high number readings that I was paying for for download speeds from comcast. Now I did the same test going to each room and my readings drop like 3/4 on my cat5e so I complaint to comcast and they send out a tec service and I was told because I have expose air ducts and live wires in my unfinished basement I was losing signal strength , my 2 rooms I use the standard cat5e blue wire 50 feet so that is why I thought by adding a conduit that I would be able to insulate my wire from any bleed overs. 


Bob Sanders said:


> You can run cat6 if you want but you won't notice any difference. Cat6 is also harder to work with.
> 
> As nick states, the pvc won't do a thing for signal quality. It is best to try and run all com and data lines separately from ac power lines but it's not the end of the world if they meet up here and there.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Most interference comes in the form of electromagnetic interference. It's a magnetic energy coming off your line voltage wires. Plastic does very little to stop this kind of interference.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

So no Conduit on the market that can be use to shield or insulate the cat5e wire?
Is there any cat cables that come insulated for this purpose?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Cat5e and cat6 are designed by the nature of the cable to be interference free. That is the principle of the precise twisted pairing within the cable . A DataCenter such as the one I manage has 1000s of feet of cat5e and cat6 cable running in close proximity to power cables carrying 60 amps or more of power and into racks with computers that consume 4 times the power of your electric clothes dryer. As long as you don't kink or twist the cable and and you make the end connections within the specification for the cable you will be fine. Most failures of network cable are
At the terminations.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

We're trying to tell you it isn't a big deal. As in, wire it and move on with life . . . :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------

